# Normale Handynummer Abzocke?



## Unregistriert (26 April 2007)

Hallo ins weite Rund!

Ich hab über meine Netlog-Seite eine Nachricht von einem Mädel bekommen. In der nachricht teilt sie mir Ihre Handynummer mit. Es kommt mir ein bissel komisch vor, dass sie gleich ihre Nummer mitteilt.

Kann sich hinter einer normalen Handynummer 0176/xxxxxxxx auch eine Abzocke verstecken?

Wäre für Ratschläge sehr dankbar!!


----------



## peanuts (26 April 2007)

*AW: Normale Handynummer Abzocke?*

Kannst du mir die Nummer mal per PN schicken?


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2007)

*AW: Normale Handynummer Abzocke?*

dazu müßte er sich anmelden, tut auch nicht weh...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2007)

*AW: Normale Handynummer Abzocke?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ins weite Rund!
> 
> Ich hab über meine Netlog-Seite eine Nachricht von einem Mädel bekommen. In der nachricht teilt sie mir Ihre Handynummer mit. Es kommt mir ein bissel komisch vor, dass sie gleich ihre Nummer mitteilt.
> 
> ...



Ich vermute, wenn du antwortest du einen Nachricht von einer Premiumnummer bekommst, die dann ordetnlich kostet, wenn du dieser antwortest.

Gruß Marco


----------



## peanuts (27 April 2007)

*AW: Normale Handynummer Abzocke?*

Es gibt auch ganz normal aussehende Festnetz- bzw. Handynummern gewisser dubioser multimedialer "Telefondienstleister". Wenn man dort anruft bekommt man früher oder später eine Rechnung, gefolgt von Drohungen und noch später dann Post von dazu gehörigen dubiosen Inkassobüros.


----------



## peanuts (27 April 2007)

*AW: Normale Handynummer Abzocke?*

Man hat mir fragliche Nummer (0176/...) per PN mitgeteilt. Eine Google-Suche ergab mehrere Kontaktanzeigen von Damen aus Osnabrück und Dresden bzw. eines einsamen Herrn in denen ein und dieselbe Nummer auftauchte. Anruf bei der Nummer ergab nichts, aber eine leicht schmalzige SMS an die Nummer hatte prompt eine Antwort zur Folge und zwar von 82883: "hey <name>, freut mich, dass du mich näher kennen lernen möchtest. hast du an diesem wochenende schon was vor? (1,99EUR/SMS)"

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Vakilandor (27 April 2007)

*AW: Normale Handynummer Abzocke?*

Hab mich inzwischen registriert...  

Danke Euch für Eure Hilfe!!


----------

